# I not know wood to good



## gorillagrilla (Mar 29, 2008)

I admit it , I dont know my woods to well . Any guess what this is ? Northern California , had some sort of apple like fruit on it ( small , red ). Blossoms on it now , kinda like cherry blossoms . Big one next to it I think is oak but like I said , havent learned my woods to good yet !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




Attachment 8586

Attachment 8587


----------



## neens (Mar 29, 2008)

How small was the furit? it could be crab apple.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks a bit like a bradford pear tree I used to have in my front yard.  Maybe take a pic of the fruit for us.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Mar 29, 2008)

most of the fruit I saw was on the ground already but mostly golf ball size , but did see one a little bigger. Wish I had pics of the fruit but had no camera when I picked up the load ( freebie )


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Check out this link and see if it looked anything like this.

http://www.oplin.org/tree/fact%20pag..._bradford.html


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Or we can just enroll you in The Derek Zoolander Center For Guys Who Don't Know Wood Good And Wanna Learn To Do Other Stuff Good Too!!!


----------



## white cloud (Mar 29, 2008)

By looking at the bark, if that is bark, guess that would be a sycamore.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Mar 29, 2008)

ummmmmm .... huh ? not sure WHAT you been smokin , smokin' joe !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 naw , didnt look like the bradford. fruit means good to smoke right ?


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Nevermind...It was a quote from a movie, altered to include the title of this thread....anyway...yes most of the time fruit wood is good to burn.  I think there are a few types that are not recommended.  Do a search, this topic comes up quite often.  

I also think there is an active thread from yesterday, that talks about smoking woods, flavors, and what tastes good with certain foods.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry smokin' ! lol. havnt seen a movie since the '80 s . But thats another story. My prob is identifying dry wood. The tree is not always avail. Lotsa people just put wood out by the road with a 'free ' sign on it or post it on c.l. with a pic but they dont even know what it is


----------



## reddog (Mar 30, 2008)

That is oak look at the fungis or epophites (sp) this fungis grow on oaks more then the fruit family.


----------



## zapper (Mar 30, 2008)

A pic of the leaf, fruit or flower might be a bigger help than the wood pics. Or if you could describe the leaf shape or the flower. I live in the eastern U.S. so I would have to dig out a feild guide to be any help at all. There is also the possibility that it is not a domestic tree and that would make it even harder for me. 


Swing by a nursery or tree service and see what kind of answers you get. Don't be suprised if you get a different answer from everybody you talk to.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Mar 30, 2008)

Woah ! o.k. ... from oak and crabapple which I can use to sycamore which I cant !! Lesson learned. Gotta keep paying through the nose for the store bought stuff in the bags.Means less smoking ,but better than poisoning myself. Thanks for all the response !! Love this site .


----------



## hell fire grill (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm no wood expert. But it looks like oak on the left side. It wood be easyer to tell if the wood was split so we can see the grain. I dont think its American Sycamore because the bark is not flakey like the pic I found on wikipedia. I'm not sure of the range of the California Sycamore, since Marin Co. is kinda coastal northern Cal., and I dont know if sycamore grows that far north. Here is a link to the Cal. sycamore. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_sycamore
http://kaweahoaks.com/html/sycamore.html

The wood on the right I think is apple because apple is the most common fruit wood. If it were split it might be more identifyable since we dont have the leaves or fruit/nut etc.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes , I think you are right about the oak . Cacus , but the other had small apple like fruit and bright pink flowers !Perhaps I will split and re- post . Got a bunch of it so would be great if I could use for smokin


----------



## zapper (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmm, Apple like fruit and Apple like flowers? Makes me think Apple. The trouble is that Apple is one of the most hybred trees that there is. An expert would need a flower in hand to guess even close (unless they just happened to be very familar with that particular tree) I doubt that it would kill you (I could be wrong though) Also bark is not always a good indicator because it can vary so much from younger growth to old growth to different locations on the same tree. If you think it is Apple, give it a try.


----------

